# Creepy Flute Music



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm looking for some creepy flute or pan flute music for a prop I'm building. I found this one (http://audiojungle.net/item/scary-flute-music-pack/30552) but $12 is a bit much to cough up for not even 3 minutes of audio.

Anyone have or know of anything like that for much cheaper or even better yet, free?


----------

